# Craigslist



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Why would anyone want to sell this gorgeous maltese??? I really don't understand people these days.

Maltese Young


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

She is beautiful, maybe they can't give her a good home anymore. Craigslist is not the place to sell a dog, there are so many more places out there where you make sure your baby gets a good home.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh I would so get him, if I wasn't across the country


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> She is beautiful, maybe they can't give her a good home anymore. Craigslist is not the place to sell a dog, there are so many more places out there where you make sure your baby gets a good home.



I would hope that with the rehoming fee being 600.00 that this would prevent the people with bad intentions of getting the precious fluff. He is just so freakin adorable.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Want him-Why cant this be in pa-Iam In Tears. Dont think Yogi Will Ever have a sibling.*


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Want him-Why cant this be in pa-Iam In Tears. Dont think Yogi Will Ever have a sibling.*



I so wish you could get him but I know its to far. Him and Yogi would look so cute together.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It doesn't sound good. Probably a pet store puppy they were planning to breed. I am amazed she is so well groomed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Know I Looked up the add-its from huston but states in pasadena is where the dog lives-maybe iam crazy but post pictures look a lil bit differant? maybe--Oh Well this is why i stoped looking .i could not take the heart break of sickness or god forebid death. i would just go crazy-iam not strong at all.*


*If Its Ment to be Something Will Come my way-this morning on a nother site i missed getting one.all gone they were just born and from a fantastic home. Iam Going to take a nap.Nickee and hold my yogi tight.*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It makes me feel so sad for dogs that people want to sell or give away. They must be so confused why their family just doesn't want them anymore. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I can honestly say, if I couldn't afford Gucci anymore, I would get a second job. There's no way I could give her up. I'd beg, borrow, or steal to keep my baby!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It says that it's an un neutered male, maybe a BYB was using him for a stud. It makes me sad!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

bailey02 said:


> Why would anyone want to sell this gorgeous maltese??? I really don't understand people these days.
> 
> Maltese Young


It's like my sweet hubby says "You can't fix STUPID"


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *You Know I Looked up the add-its from huston but states in pasadena is where the dog lives-maybe iam crazy but post pictures look a lil bit differant? maybe--Oh Well this is why i stoped looking .i could not take the heart break of sickness or god forebid death. i would just go crazy-iam not strong at all.*
> 
> 
> *If Its Ment to be Something Will Come my way-this morning on a nother site i missed getting one.all gone they were just born and from a fantastic home. Iam Going to take a nap.Nickee and hold my yogi tight.*



Pasadena is within the Houston metropolitan area. That's where I live


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's so cute, reminds me of my Rylee. Maybe since he's unaltered, he marks....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This pic is wrong cus this dog belongs to one of our members here on sm. I can't remember the members name, I believe it's Zoe's mom?????? Can't remember


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> It says that it's an un neutered male, maybe a BYB was using him for a stud. It makes me sad!


Hey Ded Lots of pink for a male? Other pics look a bit differant but close.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> This pic is wrong cus this dog belongs to one of our members here on sm. I can't remember the members name, I believe it's Zoe's mom?????? Can't remember


YOU KNOW WHAT--i kept saying ive seen this picture-thought i was just mad and -oh well if so Iam real mad now.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> This pic is wrong cus this dog belongs to one of our members here on sm. I can't remember the members name, I believe it's Zoe's mom?????? Can't remember



REALLY!!!! OMG that's just wrong if someone is using a picture of one of our members babies :angry:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

bailey02 said:


> Pasadena is within the Houston metropolitan area. That's where I live


Oh I See Can You go pick him up for me-HaHa-I really think this is a scam-someones heart is going to get broke-and their wallet a little lighter--i hope not and all is on the up and up.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

The add says to call or text and I don't even see a phone number on there do ya'll see anything?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What pink?? I don't see it on any of those photos except for the siggie of Bailey. I don't think he looks like anyone's photos I've seen on SM. I think you can put a photo into Google image and see if it matches any photo out there on the internet.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

bailey02 said:


> The add says to call or text and I don't even see a phone number on there do ya'll see anything?


 
I can see the phone number 281-236-9501. Whole ad says: "2 year old male Maltese potty pad trained, very very smal 3 lb not neutered, not registered which is why price is low, selling as pet only.... 600 please call or text no emails 281-236-9501 " The fact that they want phone calls, not text/emails, makes me think the ad is legit. Most scammers don't want to talk to you; they'd rather hide behind text.

He could be listed for sale for so many reasons. Lots of wonderful Maltese end up in rescues. He could have belonged to an elderly person who died or had to go to a nursing home and the family aren't dog people and just want him gone. Or he could be a former puppy mill breeder. Whatever his background, I hope he gets a wonderful home where he will be loved and spoiled for the rest of his life.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I smell a rat not a Maltese. :thumbsup: Just sayin' it sounds off.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

If anyone in the area decides to call about him, you might ask for their vet's phone number and call them to get the straight story.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> What pink?? I don't see it on any of those photos except for the siggie of Bailey. I don't think he looks like anyone's photos I've seen on SM. I think you can put a photo into Google image and see if it matches any photo out there on the internet.


Thats The One I i saw pink on -not all of them sorry if i stated it that way! The siggie pic*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree, I think there is something up with this. Craigslist doesn't allow anyone to sell animals but it doesn't stop people from doing it. I feel bad for these poor innocent fluffs if he really does exist and is for sale.....so sad.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this same ad from 1/22-23/13 on Ebay with the same ad since I ran the phone number.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

IvysMom said:


> If anyone in the area decides to call about him, you might ask for their vet's phone number and call them to get the straight story.


 
I Just Called She Said Iam Busy At Work Ill Call You Back!!!!
Hung up-hope she has caller id.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I just saw this same ad from 1/22-23/13 on Ebay with the same ad since I ran the phone number.


What Did You Type In On Ebay To see that Add.Nickee*-I cant Find It?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yogi's Mom said:


> I Just Called She Said Iam Busy At Work Ill Call You Back!!!!
> Hung up-hope she has caller id.


Really she didn't even ask for your phone number?? Hmm if she really is trying to find a good home for her maltese that's not the way to do it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's my take on it. These "people" got a good Malt from a decent breeder, but broke their contract by not having him neutered. That is why he isn't registered. Pet stores and BYBs will give you full registration. I think these people got him with the intention of breeding him (or did breed him), maybe as a "designer" cross, say maltipoo? Then they found out that they couldn't make much money and didn't want to keep him.

He is gorgeous! I hope a good person gets him and gives him a loving home. 
If I could have another dog, and if I wanted an adult, I would seriously consider this adorable little guy.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Geez, here's another adorable little guy but at least he's at a shelter about 2 hrs. from us so he is being cared for. $150 adoption fee.

Maltese - Gumby - Small - Adult - Male - Dog | Carbondale | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 25984243


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Since he is so gorgeous, my first thought was that this could be a stolen dog. I agree that something isn't quite right.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Here's my take on it. These "people" got a good Malt from a decent breeder, but broke their contract by not having him neutered. That is why he isn't registered. Pet stores and BYBs will give you full registration. I think these people got him with the intention of breeding him (or did breed him), maybe as a "designer" cross, say maltipoo? Then they found out that they couldn't make much money and didn't want to keep him.
> 
> He is gorgeous! I hope a good person gets him and gives him a loving home.
> If I could have another dog, and if I wanted an adult, I would seriously consider this adorable little guy.


Our contract says we have to return Gustave to Cindy if we cannot keep him with us anymore. Don't most breeders have that clause?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Here's my take on it. These "people" got a good Malt from a decent breeder, but broke their contract by not having him neutered. That is why he isn't registered. Pet stores and BYBs will give you full registration. I think these people got him with the intention of breeding him (or did breed him), maybe as a "designer" cross, say maltipoo? Then they found out that they couldn't make much money and didn't want to keep him.
> 
> He is gorgeous! I hope a good person gets him and gives him a loving home.
> If I could have another dog, and if I wanted an adult, I would seriously consider this adorable little guy.



I am with you I just hope he gets a good home he is so freakin cute. I hate that I am so close to him I live in Pasadena I just want to see him and give him a big hug and kisses.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Since he is so gorgeous, my first thought was that this could be a stolen dog. I agree that something isn't quite right.



You know that also crossed my mind..


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

To answer Nikki (Yogi's Mom), I typed the phone number in the "search bar" and it came up with that phone number. I believe that they were also selling a bird cage or something too. BTW...that is a cell number, not a home phone number.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I was trying to find him on ebay pets (and didn't) but oh my. So so so many little Maltese fluffs on there looking for homes to love them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Our contract says we have to return Gustave to Cindy if we cannot keep him with us anymore. Don't most breeders have that clause?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes. I am saying that I suspect these people broke their contract by not neutering him. I don't think they would respect the part about returning him to the breeder.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This dog belongs to one of our sm members shell beam says its little bailey. I don't know but recognize the baby. Problem with this sm site is that people who are not members can come in here and copy pictures of our babies and do whatever they want with the pic


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, now I get it. He is in Pasadena Texas, not CA. Could be stolen. Notice the LV carrier in the picture, of course, it could be a fake. Maybe someone snatched the dog in the carrier. 

Okay, who is going to call the number and get the full scoop?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Nickee (Yogi's mom) called the number already. The lady that answered said she was busy at work and would call back and just hung up. She did not even get Nikee's phone number.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> This dog belongs to one of our sm members shell beam says its little bailey. I don't know but recognize the baby. Problem with this sm site is that people who are not members can come in here and copy pictures of our babies and do whatever they want with the pic


 
Wow. Can you find and post the link to these pics on SM for us?


We have the same problem with people stealing photos of our horses off of our website and using them for all sorts of purposes. Ticks me off...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hopefully Shellbean can help because I went to go look for the picture I can't find any of the post. I'm going to keep on trying to look and I will see what I can get. I hate that other people can steel pictures from us.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

OK HERE GOES==the person here on Sm bailey02 i think the very first post--i think she by mistake put up the wrong photo without knowing-but the craiglist pictures were correct--i just spoke to the lady it was a cell phone--she was a the dr office waiting so we talked--its her daughters dog--she left for college-so wanted her mom to re-home the dog. ect--you know what i think its on the up and up--what started it all was the fantastic photo in 1st post that was done by mistake. not matching the craiglist add. and it didnt seem right after that. what do you think???

Did Anyone talk to SM member who posted that photo--does she think is was right--were did that one come from--its not on craigslist--see what i mean-i think iam right--ALL JUST A BIG MISTAKE.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

oh bailey 02 was the pretty pic in your post your dog?
and you were just referring to craiglist s add--the pic with pink bows/ if so thats what it is


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Guys  the picture (on facebook) is Becky's (Bailey02) signature picture, it's a picture of Bailey-with the pink bows! The dog for sale on craigs list is another dog, you have to click on the link her (Becky's) post to see 

I mean it's totally ok, when I first saw this post I was like oh no, Bailey is on craigslist! Then I realized, it was her signature picture I was looking at! So I was confused when I first read the post too Haha!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So funny! Careful Becky, you almost sold Bailey. I guess one could make that mistake, if they weren't familiar with Bailey's siggy pic. The dog on Craig's list is really cute too.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hey BEcky I Solved this so i get Bailey As My Prize. Its A shame I Dont have a life other then my Yogi-That I Solve Mysterys-See why I Need another Malt. Maybe more for me than Yogi* Hugs to all Nickee**


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

I thought maybe they weren't home much and wanted better for the baby, but after reading the pic is from a member here and that they possibly stole it that is pathetic and no excuse. One reason why i try and watermark all my pics


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

OMG my bailey girl was almost up for sale :w00t: Ok I could see where someone not knowing Bailey could get confused. SORRY I kept wondering why someone kept saying that the dog had alot of pink...LOL I did not even think they were talking about my Bailey girl....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> OMG my bailey girl was almost up for sale :w00t: Ok I could see where someone not knowing Bailey could get confused. SORRY I kept wondering why someone kept saying that the dog had alot of pink...LOL I did not even think they were talking about my Bailey girl....


I wrote this back in post #21. That the girl with all the pink is your siggie!!!!! No one seemed to pay attention. And as I also said, you can often see if a pix is being used somewhere by going to Google images and typing in the link.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I wrote this back in post #21. That the girl with all the pink is your siggie!!!!! No one seemed to pay attention. And as I also said, you can often see if a pix is being used somewhere by going to Google images and typing in the link.


I did see your post I think that's why I assumed everyone knew that was Bailey's Siggy...lol


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> I wrote this back in post #21. That the girl with all the pink is your siggie!!!!! No one seemed to pay attention. And as I also said, you can often see if a pix is being used somewhere by going to Google images and typing in the link.


 
Oh I see We all thought someone stold her siggie. Got it Now.:chili:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yogi's Mom said:


> Oh I see We all thought someone stold her siggie. Got it Now.:chili:



LOL At least the mystery was solved... Did the lady you spoke to about the dog have any more information about the dog? Like any health issues or things like that?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such a cute boy with a gorgeous coat. so sad. :angry:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

bailey02 said:


> LOL At least the mystery was solved... Did the lady you spoke to about the dog have any more information about the dog? Like any health issues or things like that?


No just that she could not keep it because she worked and her daughter was leaving it all on her to find this dear baby a home. thats what she told me. its sad for the Malt-its whole life will change-maybe its for the best? one never knows-if you ever get a true story-just makes you sad. nickee


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG you guys, I went back and read all your posts - this is like a crazy sitcom!! LOL!!! Bailey almost got sold on Craigslist! But seriously, this stuff pees me off. $600 to rehome? Why not just make sure the baby goes to a good home if you really give a flip about it? "Rehome" fees make me sick.


----------

